# English Speaking Jobs in Germany



## Senthil_Germany (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm senthil Kumar, 10 years of Exp in IT industry. Currently in Germany in Job seeker visa. I've already worked in Daimler, AG Germany before, this had given me a hope to seek job here.

I'm learning German to upgrade my language skills but however I'm seeking English speaking Jobs in Germany at this moment until I become expert in Deutsch.

Do we have leads for English speaking jobs in Germany?, If yes; Could anyone please share the information regarding this.

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As you have probably noticed at Daimler (one of Germany's most international companies), while much of work's written communication and documents may be in English, you still need fluency in German to understand what is going on and what is needed - and not least also to play your part in office politics.
Thus, without German skills, your scope and chances for a job are limited to (lowly paid) routine jobs and a few niche roles in the higher ranks.
But good luck anyway in your search!


----------

